# Botanical Paintings



## cdub (Jun 30, 2006)

I received a book on botanical watercolor painting as a gift over the winter and while I think learning to paint from a freakin' book is useless, it inspired me to start experimenting. Here are my first two full attemps. I painted two of my orchids because they were in bloom but I would love to get into painting other botanicals, especially wildflowers. It's been difficult lately to find time to sit down and start another one. 
Painting





Actual plant - Paph supersuk x raisin pie 





Painting








Actual plant - Phal Brother Sara Gold





Don't ask about the yellow on the Phal leaves. I think I was going for a lighting effect or something, and it turned out looking like it's got crown rot or something, ah well.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 30, 2006)

Chris, you never told me you were an artist!

That is quite good! I'll be calling you next time something blooms!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2006)

Not bad for a first attempt. Keep studying -- looking at the flowers, and at what you like in other people's artwork. (She says from years of experience as a teacher of sculpture, painting, photography and computer graphics...)


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice job! 
Keep at it....you need more paphs to paint though...and maybe a Phrag or two. :evil:


----------



## Paphmania (Jul 1, 2006)

It's Very nice. 
I'm also studying to Botanical illustration, But in Pen & Ink technique.

This my first BI.





I drawn from the picture in the slipper orchids of Vietnam.

In end of July, I'm in the 
International Conference, Exhibition and Illustration Workshop on
“Botanical Illustration for Tropical Plants”
31 July - 31 August 2006

Queen Sirikit Botanic Garden
Ministry of Natural Resources and Environment
Chiang Mai, THAILAND

http://www.qsbg.org/index48.asp
http://www.geocities.com/qsbg_enroll/

I'm a volunteer staff of this conference

Pan


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 1, 2006)

You've obviously got the eye for it, and no book can teach that.

From experience, the only advice I can give with watercolors is to use masking fluid(the good stuff) and start with your lightest colors first and slowly darken from there. The only way to learn is from trial and error, and I resent classes on how to create like someone else...but that's just me.

I haven't touched a pen or brush in nearly a year, and only create when inspired. I was offered a job to do botanical illustrations, but to be forced to do so would result in disappointment so I declined. I just can't do my best work at anything when forced to do so, and that really sums me up as a whole.

Jon
________
Chang'an ford mazda engine specifications


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> The only way to learn is from trial and error, and I resent classes on how to create like someone else...but that's just me.Jon



Me, too. I've seen too many student's who mimic their instructor's style. As a teacher, I avoided that like the plague. However, encouraging students to look at lots of other people's work helps clarify what one likes and doesn't like, helps hone a critical eye, and stimilates ideas. One doesn't create in a vacuum. The really successful orchid hybridizers know what has gone on before, why not artists?


----------



## cdub (Jul 1, 2006)

Pan, you are soooo lucky be able to attend that illustration workshop. I look forward to more line drawings!


----------



## cdub (Jul 1, 2006)

Heather said:


> Nice job!
> Keep at it....you need more paphs to paint though...and maybe a Phrag or two. :evil:



I'm workin' on it Heather, but the SO loves the Phals


----------



## Heather (Jul 1, 2006)

cdub said:


> I'm workin' on it Heather, but the SO loves the Phals



Pfft! SO, shmesho.


----------



## Park Bear (Jul 3, 2006)

beautiful...you have the talent


----------



## Gideon (Jul 4, 2006)

Beautiful, hope to see more soon


----------

